# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Κοιμάται το πρωί

## Dream Syndicate

Είναι φυσιολογικό να κοιμάται το αρσενικό που πήρα πρόσφατα τώρα το πρωί ;Δεν το έχουν κάνει τα προηγούμενα που είχα και ανησυχώ.Έφαγε πάντως κανονικά σήμερα.Όταν πάω κοντά ξυπνά ξεφουσκώνει και φαίνεται φυσιολογικό.

----------


## jk21

δεν μου ακουγεται καλα κωσταντινε.οταν το διαλεξες υποθετω οτι ηταν κινητικο; τωρα βαζει το κεφαλι του μεσα; κοιταξε το πουλακι απο κατω να δεις αν εχει καρινα και βαλε λευκη σελιδα  να δεις κουτσουλιες

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν το διάλεξα μου το έστειλαν απο Αθήνα.Ναι βάζει το κεφάλι του μέσα στα φτεράκια του.Οι εκκενώσεις φαίνονται οκ.Θα βάλω τώρα σελίδα να δω πάλι.Καρίνα;Τι να δω για βοήθα.

----------


## Evie

Μήπως παίζει ρόλο που είναι χειμώνας ? Η να άλλαξε κάτι στη διατροφή του? 
Όταν πας κοντά του ίσως να αναστατώνεται και γι αυτό να μαζεύεται.

Πωπω αυτό το θηλυκό καμμία τύχη δεν έχει με τους άντρες.

----------


## jk21

προβλημα με καρινα εχει  το πουλακι αν το στερνο του (το αντιστοιχο μερος του στηθους στα θηλαστικα )ειναι εντονα εξογκωμενο και εχει την μορφη που εχουν οι βαρκες απο κατω  .πεταγεται δηλαδη ο θωρακας.αυτοπ δειχνει οτι το πουλι ειναι εξασθενημενο .κατι που προσπαθει να κρυψει με το χαρακτηριστικο φουσκωμα που κανει στο φτερωμα

*τι πουλακι ειναι;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Gouldian είναι.Θα το κοιτάξω.Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.Πρέπει να φύγω τώρα.

----------


## Αλεξης

Κωνσταντινε κοιτα εδω για καρινα.
http://www.kiklos.info/ges-check.html

----------


## jk21

κωστα σε πρωτη φαση βρασε ενα κοταλακι ριγανη και μια σπασμενη σκελιδα σκορδο σε ενα μεγαλο μπρικι και αφου κρυωσει και το στραγγισεις δινεις αντι νερου καθε μερα για μια βδομαδα .το κρατας στο ψυγειο.αν εχεις γιατρο να απευθεινθεις που μπορει να κανει εξετασεις στα κοπρανα το πηγαινεις.

δες και εδω http://www.kiklos.info/kot-check.html

αν κατα λαθος εχεις fonniopady σπορο δωστου σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

1. Είδος-ράτσα πουλιού: Gouldian αρσενικό
2. Ηλικία-φύλο πουλιού: 2009
3. Γενική περιγραφή συμπτωμάτων: Αδράνεια, φούσκωμα,το κεφάλι πίσω στα φτερά
4. Χώρος διαμονής: Σε ζευγαρώστρα μόνο του
5. Θερμοκρασία χώρου: Ελάχιστη 18 Co
6. Ημερομηνία απόκτησης του πουλιού: 10/12/09
7. Ημερομηνία εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων: 18/12/09
8. Διατροφή: Μείγμα σπόρων για παραδείσια.
9. Αξιολόγηση-Εμφάνιση περιττωμάτων:
10. Αναπνοή (δύσπνοια, συριγμοί, κ.τ.λ.)Κανονική δεν διαπίστωσα όσο μπορώ κάτι τέτοιο 
11. Κινητικότητα:Όταν δεν έχει το κεφάλι πίσω κανονική
12. Τρώει κανονικά;Ναι το πρωί τώρα λίγο
13. Προηγούμενες θεραπείες:Άγνωστες
14. Καραντίνα:10 ημέρες 
15. Παρατηρήσεις-Άλλα συμπτώματα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Eδώ και μισή ώρα τα ίδια συμπτώματα τα εμφάνισε και η θηλύκια.Έβαζε και αυτή το κεφάλι στα φτεράκια της.Τώρα όχι.Ο αρσενικός έχει το κεφάλι συνεχώς πίσω εκτός αν περπατώ δίπλα του η κάνω θόρυβο.Τους έφτιαξα ρίγανη και σκόρδο ,περιμένω να κρυώσει για να το δώσω.Το απόγευμα θα πάω στο κτηνίατρο αν και μου είπε δεν γνωρίζει πολλά,τον ξέρω απο το σκύλο που είχα παλιά.  :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τώρα κατέβηκαν και έφαγαν λίγο ήπιαν και νερό.Ο αρσενικός κεφάλι πίσω η θηλύκια  όχι, αλλά φουσκωμένη.  :sad:

----------


## jk21

το χρωμα της αμαρας (κοιλιας ) δειχνει φυσιολογικο.αν ηταν μωβ θα με ανησυχουσε.η δευτερη κουτσουλια μοιαζει για διαρροια ... 
αν δεν περιμενεις πολλα απο το γιατρο θα σου ελεγα να του δωσεις πρωτα αγωγη για σκουληκια πχ τενιαζιν  και μετα αντιβιωση να πιανει και σαλμονελλα  (νομιζω η αβιομισιν κανει)  ή αν εχει εκεινος γνωμη οτι σου προτεινει.το σκορδοριγανονερο επισης.καρινα σαν να ξεχωριζω στην τριτη φωτο αλλα ειναι θολη.τι διατροφη ακολουθει; αλλαξε κατι τις 2-3 τελευταιες μερες;

παντως κωστα αν ειναι κοκκιδια δεν ειναι σε προχωρημενο σταδιο γιατι θα ειχε μωβ κοιλια.αν ομως υπαρχουν αλλα στην αρχη καμμια αντιβιωση δεν τα πιανει.θελει αντικοκκιδιακο.τι να πω.. οταν δεν υπαρχει τροπος εξετασης κοπρανων μονο εικασιες γινονται.και απο τους γιατρους ακομα

αν δωσεις αντιβιωση δινε στο διαλυμα παραλληλα (σε μεγαλη ποτιστρα ) σκονη μισης καψουλας ultra levure

*ηρθε και η μπλουζα .χιλια ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όχι δεν άλλαξε κάτι τα ίδια σποράκια του2ς δίνω.Λίγο μαρούλι έδωσα πριν τρεις μέρες αλλά είναι δική μου παραγωγή χωρίς φάρμακα και τα έπλυνα πολύ καλά.Έβαλα τη ρίγανη τώρα και ο αρσενικός ήπιε,έχει συνεχώς το κεφάλι μέσα.Η θηλύκια όχι.

----------


## jamie

:sad:  Are the birds flying in the cage at all?  Does he appear to be weak and lethargic or is he just sleeping?  I wonder if it could be giardia?  That problem can affect young birds like him.  The poop seems to be a little wet, but they do not look too unusual. 
Do you know if he had the bald spot when you brought him home?
I wish the best for your little friend.

Τα πτηνά πετάνε καθόλου στο κλουβί ; Μήπως φαίνεται να είναι αδύναμος και ληθαργικός ή απλώς κοιμάται; Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε να είναι Giardia; Αυτό το πρόβλημα μπορεί να επηρεάσει μικρά πουλιά σαν αυτόν. Τα κακά φαίνεται να είναι λίγο υγρά, αλλά δεν φαίνονται πάρα πολύ ασυνήθιστα. 
Ξέρεις αν είχε φαλακρό σημείο, όταν τον έφεραν στο σπίτι; 
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το μικρό φίλο σου.

I forgot to ask ... do you have a lamp you can use to provide warmth for the cage?  A normal lightbulb will make it warm.  However, you can not use a florescent lamp.  Those lights do not produce heat.

Ξέχασα να ρωτήσω ... έχεις μια λάμπα που θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να προσφέρει ζεστασιά για το κλουβί; Μια κανονική λάμπα θα το κάνει ζεστό. Ωστόσο, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα λαμπτήρα φθορισμού. Τα εν λόγω φώτα δεν παράγουν θερμότητα.

the temperature in the cage should be about 27 C.
η θερμοκρασία στο κλουβί πρέπει να είναι περίπου 27 C.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Jamie δεν κοιμάται γιατί με τον παραμικρό θόρυβο γυρίζει το κεφάλι του.Δεν πετούν απλά κάθονται.Ναι σε ένα σημείο ήταν φαλακρός όταν τον έφερα σπίτι.Λάμπα δεν έχω αλλά έχω καλή θέρμανση και το βράδυ θα τα σκεπάσω .Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου.

----------


## jk21

Για την giardiasis που λεει ο jamie δες εδω  http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/giardia0504.htm

κωστα να αλλαζεις συχνα το λευκο χαρτι στον πατο για να μην ερχονται σε επαφη μετα κοπρανα γιατι ανακυκλωνεται η ληψη του παρασιτου στον οργανισμο ειτε ειναι κοκκιδια ειτε giardiasis (αν ειναι παρασιτο)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το κάνω απο το πρωί αυτό ευχαριστώ

----------


## Αλεξης

Κωνσταντινε οπως σου ειπε και ο jamie η θερμοκρασια ειναι πολυ σημαντικη.
Ειχα και εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα με ενα γκουλντιαν.
Το εβαλα σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι με μια λαμπα απο επανω (σχεδον 30 βαθμοι ειναι πολυ καλα) και του χορηγησα santalina K3. Σε λιγες μερες ηταν ενταξει.

----------


## xXx

για πες μας τα νέα!καλό φαίνεται το πουλάκι από κάτω παχουλούτσικο μου μοιάζει εμένα εκτός και αν με ξεγελάει η φωτογραφία.δεν το βλέπω για καρίνιασμα.τι σου πε?σε εσωτερικό χώρο τα χεις έ?μίνιμουμ 18 βαθμοί κελσίου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λοιπόν μετά απο επικοινωνία δια τηλεφώνου με κτηνιάτρους εδώ δύο μου είπαν να πάω να δουν το πουλάκι μπας και βοηθήσουν,δεν ήξεραν οι άνθρωποι και καλλιέργεια δεν κάνουν.Ο γνωστός μου το εξέτασε καλύτερα απο τον πρώτο πήρε και ένα τηλέφωνο και κάποιο γνωστό του κτηνίατρο και απεφάνθησαν ότι τίποτα δηλαδή.Μου έδωσε το tafarmycine της TAFARM αντιβιοτικό να του χορηγήσω.Το πουλάκι όμως δεν έπινε νερό πως να του δώσω την αντιβίωση;Το έπιασα και του έβαλα δύο σταγόνες από το διάλυμα με μια σύριγγα.Στο διάλυμα έβαλα και το προ βιοτικό που μου είπε ο Δημήτρης.Το άφησα αφού σκέπασα το κλουβί του για να έχει ζέστη,όχι όλο και έβαλα και μια λάμπα.Τώρα που γύρισα είναι στο πάτο του κλουβιού και κοιμάται.Μακάρι να ξημερώσει και να είναι καλά για να πιει αντιβίωση .Έβαλα και στη θηλυκή προληπτικά όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός.Τα κόπρανα είναι καλά μου είπε ο κτηνίατρος .Το απόγευμα είχε διάρροια  αλλά μετά ήταν φυσιολογικά όπως και τώρα.Το άφησα να κοιμηθεί γιατί το ταλαιπώρησα σήμερα  τρεις φορές το έπιασα και μετά να  το πηγαίνω και  στο γιατρό κουράστηκε.

----------


## jamie

Thanks for the update, Konstantinos.  I will continue to hope for the best.  
Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, Κωνσταντίνος. Θα συνεχίσουμε να ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο.

Δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένος με αυτό το αντιβιοτικό.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά τα λόγια σας, ο κτηνίατρος δεν εντόπισε παρασίτων στα περιττώματα πουλιών; Ελπίζω τα αντιβιοτικά που θα προκαλέσει κάποια βελτίωση το πρωί.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τελικά σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα το πουλάκι νεκρό στο πάτο του κλουβιού.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τώρα συνεχίζω την αντιβίωση στο θηλυκό μιας και χτες παρουσίασε τα ίδια συμπτώματα αλλά για πολύ λίγο.Τώρα φαίνεται καλά κινητική και τρώει στη ταΐστρα.

----------


## xXx

Άντε μπας και σώσεις το δεύτερο Κωνσταντίνε!πάντως παράλληλη χρήση αντιβίωσης και προβιοτικού για μένα δεν ενδείκνυται αφού είναι δώρο άδωρο.Η αντιβίωση θα σκοτώσει τους οργανισμούς που εμπεριέχονται στα προβιοτικά!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα έβαλα ξέχωρα δεν τα έχω μαζί.Έχει τη συνήθεια να πίνει και απο τις δυο ποτίστρες που τις έχω και τα έβαλα χώρια.

----------


## xXx

όχι μόλις τελειώσουν οι μέρες τις αντιβίωσης τότε βάλε τα πτροβιοτικά

----------


## jk21

βασιλη οι γαλακτοβακιλοι πραγματι δεν αντεχουν στην αντιβιωση αλλα η προβιοτικη ουσια του συγκεκριμενου σκευασματος δεν ειναι βακτηριο που η αντιβιωση καλα και κακα τα εξολοθρευει ,αλλα σακχαρομηκυτας



που δεν επηρεαζεται απο την αντιβιωση.αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που το συστηνω (αυτο και οποιοδηποτε αλλο εμπορικο ονομα προβιοτικου με την ιδια ουσια) για παραλληλη χρηση εναντιον της διαρροιας στην διαρκεια αντιβιωσης.ειναι και το μοναδικο προβιοτικο  το οποιο συνταγογραφειται σαν φαρμακο και απο τον εοφ γιατι μπορει να χορηγηθει (κυριως στα μωρα το δινουν οι παιδιατροι)) εν μεσω ασθενειας 

μετα την αντιβιωση ή σαν προληψη γνωριζεις πολυ καλα οτι και οι δυο χρησιμοποιουμαι καποιο αλλο (το ιδιο) σκευασμα απο ποικιλια γαλακτοβακιλλων.

οσο για τις βιταμινες Β επηρεαζονται και αυτες απο την αντιβιωση αλλα οχι εντελως .ετσι παραλληλη χορηγηση θα εκανε καλο αν γνωριζαμε σιγουρα οτι δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με κοκκιδια αλλα με μικροβιο.αλλα στην περιπτωση κοκκιδιων και η αντιβιωση ειναι αχρηστη αλλα και τους δινουμε τροφη αφου αυτα (κοκκιδια) τρεφονται απο καποιες βιταμινες Β

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω - συμπληρωσω οτι εκτος περιοδου αντιβιωσης επιλεγω καποιο προβιοτικο γαλακτοβακιλλων γιατι και απο αυτους καθε ειδος ειδικευεται σε καποιο διαφορετικο ρολο συνηθως.αλλος σαν προστασια απο μικροβια ,αλλος αντιδιαρροικος ,αλλος βοηθα περισσοτερο στην απορροφηση βιταμινων κλπ.
παντως και στους σκχαρομηκυτες ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι πρστατευουν και απο τη σαλμονελλα που πολλες φορες χτυπαει τα πουλακια μας

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω, λυπάμαι βρε Κωνσταντίνε! Δεν είχε τύχη αυτό το αρσενικό, αλλά ούτε και η μικρή, που όλο μένει μόνη της!

----------

